# having some problems playing chords....



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

hello everyone my parents recently purchased me my first guitar for christmas and had to tune it on my own using the sounds of the strings of a tuned guitar, and after that proceeded to use a sheet of chords i received with the guitar to try and play. heres my problem when i play a chord for example a Em the 4th and 5th strings have fingers behind the second fret and whenever i strum i just get a "dunk" from those strings, and it happens in any other chord i try to play i can't get the strings with frets to play an actual sound, and even trying to play a "boogie" i recieved which has a single string played at a time with a fret does the same thing.

Sorry for the really long post but i can't figure out what im doing wrong.

Thanks for any help you guys(and girls) can provide.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as you're sure about your placement, the culprit is likely hand strength... Yer "chickening" the note... Not pressing hard enough, or you're pressing hard enough, but also muting the string with another part of your hand. 

15 years ago (More I guess) it used to happen to me when I tried to play bar chords. The more I tried though, the stronger my hand got, and now I rattle 'em off like.... well.... let's just say I play 'em now mostly without even thinking about them.


Check your accuracy.... and if that's clean, then keep working that chord-hand muscles (Especially the one between your thumb and index finger!) and one day you'll realize it's been months since you chickened a chord!


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

alright thanks a lot i'll try that


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Let us know how it works out for ya!


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

if you tuned the guitar off another guitar, try the chords on "that other guitar". Might be out of tune also.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

It is possible the guitar may need a setup. Difficulty fingering on open string chords could be that the string slots are too high. I learned on a beginners' guitar way back then and had huge problems playing chords. I persisted and after a month or two, my fingers developed calluses and gained strength and flexability. Do what I did- if a song had chords I couldn't play, just leave it and play something you can. The constant playing is what makes you better.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Tricket, what kind of guitar is it.... is it new? Sometimes new guitars, straight from the factory, need a set-up. Often the action is high (the strings are high off the fretboard) and they need to be lowered before you can play them properly. If you're having a hard time holding the strings down, it could be that the action on the guitar is too high and needs to be lowered.


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

1. i tuned the guitar off a dvd where the guy played each string and you had to listen to him then tune yours accordingly.
2. whats a setup?
3. i can play open strings fine .
4. i'm not on songs yet just learning basic chords
5. the guitar is brand new a six steel string.
6. the strings came completly loose if that has anything to do with the action.
7. i can hold down the strings behind the frets but get no sound.
thanks for your help.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I know what the problem is clearly...
















































you should of learned electric...much easier


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

why is it so much easier? because its sound comes from the electronic thingy(sorry don't remember what its called)


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

they are just easier to play generally...the strings can be closer to the frets. On an acoustic, the strings cant be too close to the frets, otherwise you will get major buzz, and basically you have to strum a lot harder on acoustic to get your sound so yeah.

Plus, an electric guitar generally has far superior access to higher frets and a generally slimmer neck profile. Also, easier to fix.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

It's hard to tell what the problem is but if the strings came loose, maybe they aren't tight enough? A set-up is when you take the guitar to the local music shop and the tech will look at the height of the strings, when in tune, from the fretboard. If it's too high, he will adjust the saddle (long white piece at the end of the guitar) and the nut (thin white piece at the skinny part of the neck by the headstock) until the strings are the right distance away from the fretboard. Tricket, do you have a shop in Dawson Creek where you can take the guitar in?


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

yea but that kinda sucks if i gotta take it somewhere within 2 weeks of getting it


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Tricket said:


> yea but that kinda sucks if i gotta take it somewhere within 2 weeks of getting it


It doesn't mean there's something *wrong* with the guitar. Set-ups are standard procedure for guitars. It's hard to tell from your description what the problem could be. When you try to play Em, can your fingers push the strings down and touch the fretboard, or are they really having to push hard to do that?


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

are the strings supposed to go right down against the neck? cause i've just been placing my fingers on the strings pushing down slightly. most of the strings go down to the neck/fretboard easy the bass strings are a little harder. should i take it in just to get them to check it out anyway?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Tricket said:


> are the strings supposed to go right down against the neck? cause i've just been placing my fingers on the strings pushing down slightly. most of the strings go down to the neck/fretboard easy the bass strings are a little harder. should i take it in just to get them to check it out anyway?


Yeah Your not pushing hard enough. the action is probably set too high for you , causing difficulty, bring it in and pick up an electronic tuner in Case. might costsome money, but itll be worth it in the long run


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

The best thing would be to take it in and let the tech set it up for you. If you can't physically push the strings down to the fretboard you may have them pitched too tight (which you definitely don't want), or the action is too high (also not good as it's too hard for you to play it then). It's really hard to assess it online like this. Did your parents buy it at a music shop? The music shop should be able to set it up for you.


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

well that explains a lot, we bought it from sears not the music shop, we're going to town tomorrow so i'll bring my guitar and visit the guitar place and get them to check it out, thanks for all your help.


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

so it turns out the guitar was faulty so i got another one and it plays chords with ease, now i have another question or two, How can i play chords without leaving string indents in my fingers or am i pushing too hard? and second is there any finger exercises to develop finger strength?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tricket said:


> so it turns out the guitar was faulty so i got another one and it plays chords with ease, now i have another question or two, How can i play chords without leaving string indents in my fingers or am i pushing too hard? and second is there any finger exercises to develop finger strength?


Your finger tips will form calusses eventually. Indents will always happen even with calusses.

There are exercises for everything. Strength, dexterity, finger independence etc etc.

I suggest you search out a teacher in your area.


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

okay thanks a lot i think i know just the guy


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*keep going*

i will give 3 things to do , # one you allready did that you ask all the right questions. #2 you took the advice of others. #3 and this is the big one ,play play, play. wait till your fingers bleed lol. if you play 3 hours every night in one month you will tell us what to do lol. plus read guitar mags there is some good advice in them. i have been playing for 30 years and every week i pick up something new, ahhhhh the guitar got to love it, :bow:


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

right will do might skip the bleeding fingers though...


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

just one other thing about how long does it take for your fingers to stop cause i wanna play longer than 10-15 minutes.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been at it just over a week now, and it's getting better (slowly) Still only play (such as it is) for 15 mins. or so at a time, but do 5-6 "sessions" per evening.
I need to hammer away on a 'puter keyboard all day at work, sure feels strange with four fingertips kind of numb.
Better all the time tho...the first three days were the worst.

If you can have as much fun with it as I am, you're set!! :banana:

Cheers,
Cam.


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

k cause i sometimes go in small 3-5 minute sessions and do multiple sessions up to 15 so about 45 minutes or so


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Tricket said:


> k cause i sometimes go in small 3-5 minute sessions and do multiple sessions up to 15 so about 45 minutes or so


I'm sure as we go, our length of time we can stand will lengthen.
Don't give up! (I've had to tell myself that a couple times already)

:rockon:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

If your really Having problems with the finger strength try whileyourwatchingTV sitwithyour guitar and make chords withyour left hand. you dont have to strum. Excusethelack of spaces im typing from cellphone.


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

hmm an interesting technique i'll give that a try :rockon:


----------



## trevorthegreat (Nov 26, 2007)

Electrics are way easier you need to press WAY lighter!!:rockon2:


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

true enough but i'll stick with the classics.


----------

